# Tarponfischen Kuba 2009 wer will mit?



## fischguide (9. Dezember 2008)

*Kuba – Las Brujas Tarponfischen

*Gruppenreise , Ende Mai 2009

Hi Leute#h

*Ich plane Ende Mai einen Trip nach Kuba, Las Brujas *


Hier die Eckdaten:

Tarpone sind ganzjährig anzutreffen in Größen zwischen 40 bis 150+ Pfund.|bigeyes Neben Tarpon können Sie Inshore auf verschiedene Snapper, Grouper, Barracuda, Jacks fischen. Hinter dem Riff warten Dolphin, Wahoo, Sailfish und Co. Sie können nach Herzenslust fischen. Morgens einen Tarpon mit der Fliegenrute in den Mangroven anwerfen, danach einen Cubera Snapper (Vorsicht Schnurbuch) mit dem Popper fangen und wie wäre danach mit etwas Trolling. 


> Flug mit Condor ab Frankfurt nach Varadero 
> 50 Kg Reisegepäck 
> Bahnfahrt 2 Klasse DB 
> Sicherungsschein 
> vor Ort Reiseleitung spricht deutsch 
> Aufenthalt 9 Tage / 7 Nächte im **** Hotel mit All Inclusive 
> alle Transfers 
> 5 Tage Guiding im Nationalpark mit einem Flatsboot bei 2 Personen Basis DZ 

Der Preis wird so ca. bei 2200,- Euro liegen, steht aber noch nicht genau fest, hängt auch von der Anzahl der Mitreisenden ab.

Hat jemand Interesse mich zu dieser Testreise zu begleiten? Schickt mir eine Mail und ich sende noch weitere Informationen.

Meldet Euch, es sind nur 5 Boote vor Ort , so bleibt alles schön im kleinen Rahmen und wir können uns mal so richtig entfalten und Fische fangen ohne Ende:vik:!!!

Dies ist *kein* Standard-Angebot von Andree`s Angelreisen und wird von mir (Frank Knossalla) begleitet.Andree`s Angelreisen ist NICHT der Veranstaler dieser Reise. Dies nur zur Info.

Kontakt auch : frank.knossalla@andrees-angelreisen.de
oder fischguide@web.de


----------



## GiantKiller (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarponfischen Kuba 2009 wer will mit?*



fischguide schrieb:


> Tarpone sind ganzjährig anzutreffen in Größen zwischen 40 bis 150+ Pfund.|bigeyes Neben Tarpon können Sie Inshore auf verschiedene Snapper, Grouper, Barracuda, Jacks fischen. Hinter dem Riff warten Dolphin, Wahoo, Sailfish und Co. Sie können nach Herzenslust fischen. Morgens einen Tarpon mit der Fliegenrute in den Mangroven anwerfen, danach einen Cubera Snapper (Vorsicht Schnurbuch) mit dem Popper fangen und wie wäre danach mit etwas Trolling.



Wäre es über Ostern, hätte ich zugesagt.


----------



## Andrees Angelreisen (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tarponfischen Kuba 2009 wer will mit?*

Schade Giantkiller, aber Ostern ist einfach noch zu früh...Wenn schon dann soll es auch eine absolute Top-Zeit sein...

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Micha.Berlin (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tarponfischen Kuba 2009 wer will mit?*

Hallo Frank, geht da noch was ? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## jvonzun (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tarponfischen Kuba 2009 wer will mit?*

hallo frank!
ich wäre sofort dabei,denn schon die letzte gruppenreise mit dir an den fraser war super.leider haben die schweizer lehrer dann keinen urlaub...
versucht es unbedingt mit den tretbooten vor dem hotel,geniale barrakudaangelei mit geschleppten köfis!und für die figur ist es auch gut ein paar stunden zu treten;-)!
lg jon


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. März 2009)

*AW: Tarponfischen Kuba 2009 wer will mit?*

Hallo Frank,

ich wünsche dir und all denen die noch mitkommen Tight Lines und freue mich schon auf einen Bericht hier im AB.


----------



## gigg (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tarponfischen Kuba 2009 wer will mit?*

Hi, vielleicht schaffe ich es noch, wann ist Abflug?
Was für Ruten werden da für Tarpon u. Cubera benötigt?


----------



## GiantKiller (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tarponfischen Kuba 2009 wer will mit?*

Meines Wissens wurde die Reise nach Las Brujas abgesagt, da es dort ein wenig *schwierig* ist...

Der Martin Joswig ist aber mit  einer Gruppe diese Woche aufgebrochen nach Trinidat.

Und ich bin mir sicher dass der Martin und seine Gruppe sehr gut fangen!


----------

